# LOGO! und LOGO!Power



## Hamster3322 (8 Juni 2015)

Moin Moin,
habe mir gerade eine LOGO!(0BA8) und eine  LOGO!Power(DC24V/2,5A) besorgt. Soweit klappt auch alles ganz gut.  Abgesichert habe ich das ganze mit einem FI vor dem NT (FAZ-S2/1) und  eine Schmelzsicherung (0,8A) vor der LOGO!

Nun habe ich zwei Fragen zur Absicherung:
1. Mein kleiner Kasten ist aus Plastik. Wo soll ich die Masse aufklemmen? Macht es Sinn die Schine zu Erden?
2.  Wenn ich die 230V AC an dem FI anlege, ist es dann egal wie rum die  Polung ist, respektive macht es einen unterscheid ob Phase oder Masse  über den FI laufen? Will mir später an den Kasten einen 230V Strombuchse  bauen & nicht ständig darauf achten wie rum das ganze an die  Steckdose kommt.

Besten Gruß Hamster


----------



## M-Ott (8 Juni 2015)

Bist Du elektrotechnisch ausgebildet? Wenn nicht, solltest Du einen Fachmann zu Rate ziehen.

Es macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, die Hutschiene zu erden.

Hast Du Deinen Kasten nochmal zusätzlich primärseitig gegen Überstrom abgesichert? Ein FI ersetzt keinen LS-Schalter! Du solltest bedenken, dass Du, wenn Dein Netzanschluss nicht verpolungssicher ist, zweipolig absichern musst.

Dem FI ist es egal, was N und was L ist.


----------



## Hamster3322 (8 Juni 2015)

Okay also besorge ich mir ersmal eine 2-Poligen LS.
Bei einem 2,5A NT nehme ich dein eine 2A LS oder 3A LS?


----------



## M-Ott (8 Juni 2015)

Hamster3322 schrieb:


> Bei einem 2,5A NT nehme ich dein eine 2A LS oder 3A LS?


Die empfohlene Absicherung steht wahrscheinlich im Handbuch.


----------



## Hamster3322 (8 Juni 2015)

Im Hanbuch steht daszu folgedes:


Also würde dieser genügen:
https://as-elektrobedarf.de/EATON-236223-PXL-B4-2-LS-Schalter-4A-2p-B-Char-EAN4015082362232
oder?


----------



## acid (8 Juni 2015)

So als Hinweis: Dein FAZ-S2/1 ist ein Leitungsschutzschalter und KEIN FI-Schutzschalter!

In deinem Auszug des Handbuchs steht doch genau was du brauchst, entweder C10 oder B16, dein Link führt zu einem 4A Leitungsschutzschalter. 
Vielleicht solltest du dir Hilfe von einem Elektriker holen?


----------



## Hamster3322 (8 Juni 2015)

Also brauche ich nur so einen LS? und dann habe ich kein Problem mehr mit verpolung?

ABB Stotz S&J FI/LS-Schalter DS201A-B16/0,03

Ich werde das ganze nicht anschließen. Ich soll das nur zusammen bastelen dann guckt die technik rüber und sagt mir obs klappt oder nicht.


----------



## M-Ott (9 Juni 2015)

Hamster3322 schrieb:


> Also brauche ich nur so einen LS? und dann habe ich kein Problem mehr mit verpolung?
> ABB Stotz S&J FI/LS-Schalter DS201A-B16/0,03


Bin mir nicht sicher. Ich würde nach kurzer Suche sagen, dass dieser FI/LS nicht verpolbar ist. Das solltest Du nochmal überprüfen.


----------



## Hamster3322 (9 Juni 2015)

Ich schein nicht der einzige mit dem Problem zu sein -.-
In anderen Foren wird den Leuten immer zu CEE-Steckern geraten. Finde die Lösung aber ehr unschön.
Für sowas muss es doch fertige Bauteile für 'ne Hutschine geben.


----------



## M-Ott (9 Juni 2015)

Brauchst Du den FI?


----------



## Hamster3322 (9 Juni 2015)

Wenn's nach der Anleitung geht brauche ich nur einen LS. Aber schadet ja nicht. Wieso? gibs doch noch ne Idee ?


----------



## M-Ott (9 Juni 2015)

Wenn Du keinen FI brauchst, dann lass ihn doch weg und nehm einen einfachen 2-poligen LS-Schalter,


----------



## Hamster3322 (9 Juni 2015)

Den "ABB Stotz S&J FI/LS-Schalter DS201A-B16/0,03" haben wir halt hier rum liegen. Ist doch sogar besser aber löst mein Problem trotzdem nicht


----------



## knabi (9 Juni 2015)

Eigentlich ist keine Vorsicherung / FI erforderlich - Du willst den Kasten ja in eine Schuko-Steckdose stecken, die muß ja bereits mit maximal 16A abgesichert sein. Also kein Problem.
Wenn Du zusätzlich noch einen Fehlerstromschutz haben möchtest, kannst Du ja sowas nehmen:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...P-Schwarz-IP54/?ref=detview1&rt=detview1&rb=1
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...PD-331-7-Gelb-IP54/?ref=search&rt=search&rb=1

Damit gibt's dann auch kein Problem mit Verpolung mehr.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hamster3322 (9 Juni 2015)

Okay habe mir die Stecker mal angeschaut. Also erkennen die quasi auf welcher Ader meine Phase liegt? müsste die das nicht nach bestimmter Zeit iwann vergeßen?


----------



## knabi (10 Juni 2015)

Nein, die Stecker "erkennen" nicht, wo die Phase liegt - es ist schlichtweg egal. Im Fehlerfall wird allpolig abgeschaltet, und nur darauf kommt es an.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hamster3322 (10 Juni 2015)

Das kann doch aber auch nicht richtig sein? Da muss es dich auch 'ne saubere Lösung für geben?


----------



## knabi (10 Juni 2015)

Was soll an dieser Lösung "unsauber" sein?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hamster3322 (10 Juni 2015)

naja wenn ich zu Hause den Staubsauger in die Steckdose stecke, muss ich auch nicht hoffen das es klappt.


----------



## knabi (10 Juni 2015)

...und Du meinst, wenn Du einen Personenschutzstecker in die Steckdose steckst, mußt Du darauf hoffen, daß die Phasenlage stimmt?

Ich kann nur noch mal wiederholen: Dem Personenschutzstecker ist die Lage der Phase schnuppe, genau wie Deinem LOGO!-Power. Von daher gibt es - zumindest in dieser Konstellation - keine Probleme.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hamster3322 (10 Juni 2015)

Okay also muss ich mir gar keine Gedanken machen wie rum ich die LOGO!-Power anschließe? "Schwere geburt" wenn's so sein sollte


----------



## arne.pf (15 Juli 2015)

Nein,

denn wenn du mal die Wechselspannung im Detail anschaust, wirst du sehen, das in der ersten Halbwelle eine positive Spannung gegen Null anliegt und in der 2. Halbwelle eine negative, daher der Begriff WECHSELspannung und bei einem einphasigen Verbraucher ist die Polung damit egal.








Siehe an jedem Haushaltsgerät... die Stecker kannst du einstecken wie du willst. Das einzige was immer gleich ist, ist der Schutzleiter.

Und wie schon geschrieben, dem FI ist es beim 1 phasigen Betrieb ebenfalls egal. Theoretisch wäre auch ein 4-poliger FI möglich, wenn dieser richtig angeschlossen wird, aber das sei mal dahingestellt.

Interessant wird es erst bei 2 oder 3 phasigen Verbrauchern, da ist der Anschluss dann wichtig, aber da hat man auch CEE Stecker.


Gruß

Arne


----------

